# Sticky  Cat Titles



## Selk67U2

*Thought I would put this up for anyone who wants to share when their cat has a new title

2 of our cats new titles arrived today.
Elise our white girl is now a Champion. 
Angel our Blue & white girl is now an International Premier.*


----------



## Guest

That's fab news hun - well done girls!

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz

YAY!!! congrats to you and your girls  xx


----------



## Biawhiska

Weldone  Doubt I'll get to post in here, lol :laugh:


----------



## Saynamore

Brill idea, why not make a sticky out of it?  and big congrats too


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thank You very much Everyone*



> Brill idea, why not make a sticky out of it?


*Ok, Chrissy will do that*


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Nice one Selks and to CHAMPION ELISE and INTERNATIONAL PREMIER ANGEL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well done and congratulations hun  *


----------



## raggs

Congrats Wendy thats great news for you, 
our lad DARCY, "Cheham Misterblusky" was awarded his Premier status just a few weeks ago , and he wasn't even 1 year ld when he got his Premier Title, so we were so thrilled.
fantastic thread to start too Wendy.......best wishes........chris


----------



## Siamese Kelly

TO PREMIER CHEHAM MISTERBLUSKEY AKA DARCY


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thank You Kelly, Linda & Chris*

*CONGRATS too Chris on Darcys Title*


----------



## may

well done and congratulations


----------



## LousKoonz

Congrats to Chris aswell  xx


----------



## may

Tica Double Grand Champion Alter Mazpahs Mystic Magwi
Has now gained the title of 
Premier Mazpahs Mystic Magwi


----------



## Abooksigun

Congratulations Wendy on your show winners!


----------



## Abooksigun

Congratulations to you too Chris on your show winning boy!


----------



## raggs

thank you Charmain, we are very proud of him.


----------



## Abooksigun

Your very welcome I would be proud too! Clever boy!


----------



## Tobycatlover

Well done to all the new titled cats and their proud owners.

Toby


----------



## nutcracker

Well done to all of you.. well deserved too!

Here is my boy;
Supreme Grand Champion & Premier Pippastro Magik Flute


----------



## Abooksigun

Oh what a beautiful regal looking boy! Congratulations:thumbup::001_tt1:


----------



## raggs

here's one of Darcy when he was made up to Premier and another of him showing off his Grand Premier Cert he was awarded at the Supreme show.


----------



## nutcracker

wow,,, smart


----------



## hannah montana

well done all of you
my girl is a Champion, and has a Grand certificate


----------



## Biawhiska

no one got any new titles lately??


----------



## staceyscats1

Hi I have one 

Champion Affectionate Moonstone  
she gained her championship at the Bengal Cat Club and she is the 1st AOC Snow Spotted Bengal in the GCCF to gain this title so we are very proud


----------



## poshmog

Lulu-Belle is a Master cat and has just got her 1st GRMaster certificate


----------



## carolmanycats

YES!!!

Crinkles Jack Frost became the very first ever Selkirk Rex Premier at the Gwynedd show 3 weeks ago and Curlu Nate became the equal second Champion Selkirk Rex on Saturday at the Chester!!!

A Premier and a Champion in the space of 2 shows, can hardly believe it!


----------



## Biawhiska

weldone folks, i knew some of your cats had recently gotten titles.


----------



## Guy Smarvey

Wow, well done all you guys!


----------



## jo-pop

Lovely thread. 
Any new titles recently?


----------



## tylow

Our Willow got her 3rd master cat cert at her 3rd show on the 3rd December


----------



## IndysMamma

Gypsy and Indy are both now Master Cats

Indy at Northern Birman
Gypsy at the North of Britain Longhair and Semilonghair and Black/Red/Tortie


----------



## carolmanycats

At the Yorkshire show on 22nd october Dream became the very first ever Household Pet to win the new GCCF Olympian Bronze title


----------



## rcmadd

the same show my raggy ped ped became a master cat:thumbup1:


----------



## messyhearts

My little Birman girl became a champion in October.


----------



## Donskie

Barney became Master Cat at double bubble on Saturday at SLHCA & Somali, first cert gained at Cov & Leics.


----------



## carly87

Tia gained her third CC at the Surrey and Sussex show on Saturday, and is now known as Champion Catarosa Dolly Mixture. Still on cloud 9!


----------



## jo-pop

Thomas gained his 3rd PC at only his 3rd adult show so is now a Premier :thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop

Thomas is now a GCCF Premier and TICA Champion Alter :thumbup:


----------



## carly87

Ooooo, when did you show him at TICA!


----------



## jo-pop

In February. I just forgot to update this thread.
He's not a fan of it though so we won't be doing any more, which is a shame.
He's out again in July for GCCF, hoping he's just not decided he hates shows all together though. A bit worried


----------

